# Golf Forum: Discussion Calendar (June 2009)



## Murphy™ (Jun 6, 2009)

*Golf Forum: Discussion Calendar (June 2009)​*
Click here to discuss all of the following Golf events, exclusive on Golf Forum!



> *8th - 11th Canadian Tour: 2009 City of Surrey Invitational , Hazelmere Country Club, South Surrey, British Columbia, Canada.
> 
> 10th - 14th WAGR: Sunnehanna Amateur, Sunnehanna CC, Johnstown, PA.
> 
> ...


----------

